# Como se mide o calcula un bobinado?



## pani_alex (Jun 26, 2007)

hola, quiero hacer un circuito elevador de tensión(1.5 a 20) y no se como se calcula el bobinado(L1), el sistema de medida dice uH no se que a de significar, el unico instrumento de medicion que tendo es un tester comun analogico y otro electronico.

- el nucleo seria de ferrita segun tengo entendido porque es el mas inductivo, pero si uso un nucleo de transformador toroide de los que vienen en las fuentes de pc(el mas chico), segun tengo se son los mas eficientes y tienen menos perdidas(hasta 1 o 2% si se hacen bien). 
- Cuantos centimetros de ferrita tendria que usar?
- Cuantas bueltas de cable? Que grosor de cable?
- Cuantos miliampers le calculan que puedo sacar de el? porque hay otro que se hace con un
la web es http://www.rowan.sensation.net.au/electronics/stepup.html que solo puede dar 40mA

gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2007)

Hola pani_alex, después de ver tu pregunta y revisar el artículo del link que publicaste, me doy cuenta que tu problema es el idioma en el cual está el artículo.

En el artículo describe distintas pruebas que el autor hizo con diferentes tipos de bobinas. Te sugiero que utilices las herramientas que te brindan los navegadores actuales y, después que coloques la dirección del link, utilices la herramienta de traducción. A pesar de que los traductores no son muy buenos, tendrás una visión más clara del asunto. Después, creo que podrás actuar en forma más acertada.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## Elvic (Jun 26, 2007)

hey *pani_alex*

bueno existen instrumentos de medición como los "puentes" de inductancias; con estos puedes ver el valor de tu bobina, la corriente de fuga, permeabilidad y además detalles relacionados con esto de las bobinas y capacitores,

bien existe un circuito en base a resistencia y bobinas en el cual alimentas con una fuente ac y al igualar la resistencia (conocida) puedes determinar el valor de la bobina.

el numero de vueltas influye en el valor que requieres en la bobina.
la corriente te puede ayudar a determinar el calibre del alambre con la cual construirías tu bobina necesitas también tomar en cuenta la potencia que disipara la bobina para calcular hacer un calculo de la temperatura. 

bueno eso solo son detallitos con los cuales te puedes guiar 
pero todo esta en base a formulas ya establecida solo es cuestion  de adaptarlas a tu diseño
aunque creo que es precisamente lo que requieres siento no poder poner las formulas pero existen bastante porque hay que tomar en cuenta el tipo de nucleo la forma y no se en realidda cual te pudiera servir 

pero con un *puente de inductancia *puedes saber el valor de una bobina

suerT


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 27, 2007)

perdon, puse el link del que esta limitado a 40 mA pero elvide colocar el link del que quiero hacer, los usos que le quiero dar son varios pero el primero es encender un led con una sola pila, tal ves coloque en serie para tener solo el consumo de un led y no la suma del paralelo. 
aqui va el link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm quiero hacer este xq parece que soporta mas carga y no lleva circuito integrado.


----------



## Elvic (Jun 27, 2007)

bueno a pesar de que parece mas complicado de explicar la forma de como realizar la bobina y el tipo de núcleo (ferrita hierro).

pues bien el circuito que mencionas parece no tan complicado pues simplemente muestra el valor requerido de la bobina y no presenta ninguna información sobre su diseño; pues bien  encotre una pagina en la cual puedes descargar un programa para calcular la bobina

http://www.biagiobarberino.it/bobine.htm

y algo de teoría

También te digo que la pagina *esta esta en  italiano*, pero te puede servir

aqui la descarga directa del programa en cuestión 

http://www.biagiobarberino.it/download/Bobcal2.zip

bien solo esperemos que alguien sepa italiano y nos haga una traducción al español de esa pagina o en se defecto con un buen diccionario podemos librar este obstáculo.

y por si te pregunta si es adecuada la bobina pienso que si, pues no manejas mucha corriente ademas es con una pila de 1.5v así que pienso no habrá mucho problema.

Lo digo porque hace poco realice un elevador booster con un mosfet *como una practica *y utilice bobina de este tipo simplemente enrollar alambre magneto y al funciono "bien".  

suerT


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 28, 2007)

una consulta L1 seria una inductancia, no?

en ese caso cual seria mas eficiente el toroide o la ferrita. tambien me di cuenta que la bobina de tesla tiene un nucleo de aire, pero no cre o este sea el caso, o si?


----------



## Elvic (Jun 28, 2007)

mira puedes ver en este link con mas detalle que es la inductancia 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inductancia

y si* L1 es el inductor (bobina)* el nombre no es de importancia solo es la forma de referirce al componente

un ejemplo : *resistencia* muchas veces lo tomamos como sinónimo de *resistor*,

saludos y te vuelvo a decir *L1 es el inductor, bobina* o inductancia aunque esta ultima palabra no este bien empleada para tal caso.
y lo de toroide o ferrita 

pues utiliza una ferrita, yo como te comentaba en la practica utilice una ferrita 

o si prefieres esperemos que alguien nos de una opinión si es mejor uno u otro para este diseño en particular 

suerT


----------



## mcrven (Jun 28, 2007)

Vamos a ver, pani_alex y elvic, después de los saludos, vamos a definir un poco las cosas y tratar de dilucidar ciertos entuertos.

1.-   Para encender un LED normal, no se requieren 15V ya que, ellos trabajan a 1.2V promedio. Una resistencia en serie con el LED de 10 Ω o 15 Ω, 0,25W, conectado diréctamente a la pila y enciende.

2.-  Dices que este circuito no está limitado a 40 mA. En el texto no menciona eso. La máxima carga posible será aquella impuesta a la pila por la "BOBINA" L1 y su resistencia DC. Podría ser de 1A dependiendo del tipo de pila que tú utilices. Una pila AAA, soportará una carga de un ampere, quizás unos 10'; una AA, quizás 20'; una D, puede que 45' y una C, puede que llegue a la hora y media.

3.-  En el texto no menciona ningún tipo de núclo para la BOBINA pués, este dato es irrelevante. La misma puede ser al aire, con núclo de hierro, núcleo de ferrita recto, toroidal o, cualquier otra forma de núcleo.

4.-  Lo que es importante es la inductáncia de L1, y te indican que debe ser entre 100 mH y 220 mH. Esta bobina la puedes comprar en los comercios de componentes electrónicos y, cualquier valor entre los dós indicados, servirá a este proposito, sin importar la forma cómo esté construida.

5.-  En los datos de las BOBINAS, suelen indicar qué corriente puede circular por ellas y eso depende del grosor del alhambre con el cual están bobinadas o, con el cual las babinarás tú.

6.-   Las bobinas al aire, tendrán un número mayor de espiras que las bobinadas sobre núcleos ferro-magnéticos y, por lo tanto la impedancia de ellas será mayor que las últimas. Las bobinas al aire, permitirán menores corrientes comparadas con las bobinadas sobre núcleos. El núcleo toroidal es el que permitirá el mejor aprovechamiento de la energia, sin importar si es de hierro o de ferrita.

7.-  El transistor Q2 deberá ser capáz de soportar la corriente que puede generar la bobina y depende de la R de la misma. Ej.: si la bobina tuviese una R de 10 Ω, la corriente máxima derivada de la pila será de aprox. 150 mA. Si la R fuese de 0,5 Ω, se derivarían de la pila unos 3 A. Se evaporaria la carga de la pila en aprox. 30''.

La energía, ni se compra ni se vende. Tampoco se crea ni se consume, sólo cambia de forma.

mcrven


----------



## pani_alex (Jun 29, 2007)

bueno, lo de los led no es tanto como que con 1,5v ya encienden, cada uno tiene su v optimo de funcionamiento mira esta pag http://www.oksolar.com/abctech/LED_Color_Chart.htm.
y no es que solo quiero encender un le sino mas de uno, y si enciendo por ej 4 son 20mA x 4 = 80 mA sinembargo si los coloco en serie consumiran lo que uno. solo tengo que darle la suma de del los voltajes y segun esa tabla el blanco usa 3.6v x 4 = 14.4, segun la teoria se tiene que distribuir bien el voltaje pero si hay de mas me dijeron que el ultimo absorve el exeso de voltaje y ya lo experimente porque solo se me quemo uno de los 4. ahora si hacemos caso a lo que dice del circuito de que produce mas de 20v le puedo colocar 5 leds con un zener de 18(si existe) y tengo mas iluminacion con el mismo consumo.
seria bueno, no?

mcrven: veo que tienes bastantes conocimientos, podrias decirme como puedo hacer una bobina para 100mA y otra para 2A. La de 100mA seria para encender leds y la de 2A seria para hacer un noqueador, solo que tengo hacer un bobinado mas grande para ese(2A xq segun mis conocimientos para poder sacar altos voltajes se necetitan mas emperaje). Podria ser esto sobre un nuecleo todoide, lo sacare de una fuente quemada. Tambien me gustaria hacer uno de alto voltaje para una bobina de tesla con solo una pila, la verdad es que no creo que sea posible xq ya tiene que ser muy grande pero si se puede, bien.
Si no es mucha molestie, sino me explicas con mucha paciencia como lo calculo.

gracias


----------



## mcrven (Jun 29, 2007)

Hola Pani_alex.

Te anexo dos links que tienen que ver con Bobinas, sus cálculos  y su construcción.

www.siste.com.ar/inductores.htm

http://www.ee.surrey.ac.uk/Workshop/advice/coils/air_coils.html

El primero es de Argentina, por lo tanto está en español. El segundo está en inglés, pero te lo mando pués, en él, encontrarás la fórmula para las bobinas multicapa.

Toda la información que necesitas está allí y es muy completa.

Lamento no tener el tiempo de hacerte los cálculos, pero te recuerdo que, en el link que te envió elvic, hay un programa que corre bajo WINDOWS XP, que te ayudará a calcular la bobina.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## jeancar (Jul 2, 2007)

Lo puedes hacer de dos maneras, la más fácil es tomar tu toroide he ir dándole vueltas con el alambre de cobre, y con un RLC medir la inductancia hasta que llegues a la que necesitas.

La otra manera unpoco más teórica es con las fórmulas de la física, en el archivo adjunto se explica mejor las ecuaciones y los tipos de materiales de los toroides.

Espero que te sirva.

 8)


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 4, 2007)

jeancar: sobre el tema de los toroides, necesito saber cual es la frecuencia a la cual trabaja el circuito y no dice en el. Segun el pdf que posteaste, cada tipo de nucleo tiene su frecuencia a la cual trabaja. La tabla dice que hasta 100KHz se usa el amarillo o blanco, no creo que este circuito trabaje a mas de eso, o si?
tambien no se que grosor de cable usar.
otro ploblema con el que tropieso es que no tengo el aparato para medir el bobinado.

segun la fomula para sacar el nro de espiras, tenemos la inductancia dividido AL, si AL=10mm entonces =22 y la raiz =4.7 por 100 =470 espiras para obtener 220 uH
esta bien mi calculo?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 4, 2007)

Alex, en la página que tú indicaste dice que la frecuencia de operación del circuito es de, alrededor de los 40 KHz. El autor del artículo dice, no dar instrucciones acerca de la construcción de la bobina L1, pero sí dice que probó con diferentes bobinas, entre las cuales están: un motor, un solenoide de un aparato electromecánico y una bobima con nucleo de ferrita con devanado de 60 vueltas. En otro link relacionado dicen usar: "160µH toroïde de (2.5A, 70mohms, nickel-iron core).
En otro links dicen: cualquier valor entre 100 µH y 220 µH. Yo te digo: con 50 µH o con 500 µH también funciona.
Para la bobina, prueba con un alhambre esmaltado AWG # 18, debería soportar más de 10A.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 4, 2007)

Sigo...
Respecto de tus calculos. Dices que requieres 470 espiras para 220 µH. No entiendo de donde sacas eso, pero vamos a ver algo:

1.-   El toroide no es "Blanco o Amarillo" es "Blanco y Amarillo". Todo blanco es una cosas, todo amarillo otra...

2.-   El tipo Amarillo/Blanco tiene número de referencia 26 y sus características AL comienzan con el Número de toroide T30. Para esta revisión voy a utilizar el número T37, por tener menor AL = 275.

3.-   Planteamos la fómula:

Para saber que inductáncia tiene un toroide específico:

*L(mH) = AL X Nº de vueltas / 10000*

Sustituyamos:

*L(mH) = 275 X 470 / 10000 = 12,925 mH ó, 12925 µH ó, 0,013 H*

4.-   Para saber cuantas vueltas se necesitan para que una bobina tenga una inductancia dada, enrolladas sobre un núcleo toroidal, se utiliza la siguiente fórmula:

*Nº = 100 X (raíz de [L / AL)]*

Sustituyamos:

L requerida (según tú):   220 µH = 0,22 mH
AL para T37-26: 275

*0,22 / AL = 0,0008

                                                              raíz cuadrada de 0,0008 = 0,028

                                                               Nº = 100 X 0,028 = 2,8 espiras*

Obviamente no vas a enrollar 2,8 espiras. Enrollarás 3 espiras o 2 espiras.
Estos son los resultados para hacer la bobina sobre un soporte toroidal # T37-26, que es bastante grande pero, si ese es el que tienes, úsalo.

Si tienes un núcleo, danos las especificaciones.

Esperemos que para tu próximo post nos digas que pudiste quemar algo con ese circuito.

Saludos: mcrven


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 4, 2007)

ah mucho mejor, menos espiras menos trabajo.
eso es lo que no sabia, si estaba bien la medida que estaba usando(220 uH y tu lo pasaste a 0.22 mH)
voy a buscar el toroide mas grande que encuentre entre las fuentes que tengo... a no, enrealidad lo queria hacer lo mas pequeño posible, pero con ese ej que me pusiste cre que podre hacer yo mismo el calculo(de todas formas lo posteare para que me corrijan).

bueno, ya tengo unas cuantas cosas pensadas para aplicar este cricuito, 
1- hacer una linterna de leds en serie, asi encienden con menos amperaje y dan mas luz pues con una pila apenas se ve.
  Sobre los leds tengo una duda que hasta ahora nadie me pudo disipar en ningun foro y ya lo busque bastente en la web. Siendo que los leds normales trabajan cada color a un cierto voltaje(para su funcionamiento optimo), los leds de alta luminisencia tienen el mismo comportamento o trabajan a menores voltaje?. Lo que se(por experiencie) es que son mas delicados al voltaje. Un ejemplo del mal uso de los leds rojos es que se dice q trabajan a 3v, lo cual no es cierto pues el rojo y naranja trabajan a menor voltaje "2.2v", este dato es importante pues superando el voltaje optimo de cada color se reduce su vida util.

2- un noqueador o un aturdidor. Me preguntaba, si en ves de colocar el diodo D1, reemplaso todo en adelante por una bobina mayor, podre conseguir un buen voltaje?

3- reemplazar una bateria de 9v de un control remoto de auto. Se me ocurre otra cosa: en ves de colocarle 8 pilas AA podria usar solo 4 y elevar el voltaje hasta 12v o usar solo 2 total cada pila recargable tiene 2.5A, creo que probare eso jejeje.


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 4, 2007)

este me olvide de postearlo, no se si valga la pena pero de todas formas lo posteare.



ok veamos, este es el link del que quiero hacer https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/convertidor-dc-dc.htm, el otro era la recerencia del que no queria hacer pues no soporta ni 100mA.
En este circuito no menciona en ningun lado la frecuencia a la que trabaja, asi como tampoco da links de referencia.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 4, 2007)

Alex, los toroide de las fuents de PC, no son los más adecuados para frecuencias bajas, pero funcionarán igual. Sólo el factor de calidad Q, se verá afectado.

Sólo dí lo que tienes en la mano y se te ayuda con las cuentas, a menos que tú mismo las saques, claro.

En electrónica todo es aproximado. No vayas a creer que es relojería suiza.

mcrven


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 6, 2007)

aqui una foto de lo que pude recuperar de unas fuentes
http://img58.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s4032537cg7.jpg
no entiendo xq dices q los toroides de las fuentes no son muy adecuados si en el pdf dice que los amarillo y blanco son hasta 100K, a mi me hace suponer que es desde 0 a 100k.
tambien encontre unos cilindricos que al parecer son frerrita, como podria saber si son ferrita?

lo que quiero es aprovechar lo mejor posible la energia, no perder mucho en el proceso de elevar el voltaje.
en caso de que el toroide no sea el mas apropiado y la ferrita si, alguien podria decirme como calcular las espiras de la forma mas sencilla posible?


----------



## mcrven (Jul 6, 2007)

Alex, utiliza el tercero de izquiera a derecha. Es el que parece un carretico con varias espiras adentro. Cuando tengas el circuito armado y funcionando, pruebas con los otros, en especial, el segundo, el mas largo de todos.
Tambien puedes probar con el toroide grande pero, como dijiste que quieres ahorrar espacio, sera para ver el resultado y comparar. Ese toroide tiene cuatro bobinas. Pruebalas una por una, indentificalas por el grosor del alhambre y por el color del esmalte.

No digo que no sirvan, sino que son nucleos de ferrita para frecuencias mas altas. Eso va a traducirse en perdidas del factor de calidad ( Q ), pero, no deberia ser muy importante para tu experimento.

No te detengas por eso que la bobina L1 no es un componente critico.

mcrven


----------



## Elvic (Jul 6, 2007)

mcrven dijo:
			
		

> Cuando tengas el circuito armado y funcionando, pruebas con los otros, en especial, el segundo, el mas largo de todos



totalmente de acuerdo el segundo es mejor por el calibre del alambre sobretodo en pues y por la frecuencia en que operara me imagino que es el mas adecuado pues han mencionado que el toroide y su eficiencia y la respuesta a la frecuencias.

pues bien creo que el segundo de izquierda a derecha te servirá *como núcleo*



aunque difiero un poquito en esto ultimo:


			
				mcrven dijo:
			
		

> No te detengas por eso que la bobina L1 no es un componente critico.


pues creo que si hay que darle la importancia debida a este elemento, pues es le encargado de -"elevar el voltaje"- creo que si es importante


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 7, 2007)

estan sugiriendo que use estas inductancias con el mismo alambre que traen, yo pensaba rebobinarlos y usar las formulas para darle el valor que pide en el circuito. Pero hasta ahora solo se las formular del toroide, no de los nucleos de ferrita.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 7, 2007)

Eso es exáctamente lo que sugerimos.
Utiliza las bobinas que tienes tal como te hemos indicado. Lo que necesitas es probar que tu circuito funciona, por ahora. Luego se ajusta de ser necesario.

mcrven


----------



## pani_alex (Jul 9, 2007)

ok, ya tengo el bobinado, ahora vere los otros componentes.
Lo posteo cuando lo pruebo.

nadie sabe los voltajes exactos de los leds de alta luminicencia?? o son iguales a los comunes?


----------



## Randy (May 14, 2008)

que tal, yo tambien quiero una inductancia de 220uH,

y estoy usando una formula que viene en el Boylestad.

la adjunto y respecto a la notacion:

a es el area transversal de nucleo, y "l" la longitud del solenoide, N el numero de vueltas y L el valor de la inductancia, todo en sistema RMKS.

mi pregunta basicamente es :

¿cuando vale la permeablilidad magnetica de la ferrita?

se que esta varia dependiendo del color asi que, se poner algo dificil la cosa.

no existe un valor promedio, para la que es negra.

y en el peor de los casos...

como hago la inductancia de 220uH, de una manera en la que esta sea muy pequeña( en tamaño fisico),

la quiero para el eclipse.

saludos.


----------



## bb1 (Abr 18, 2009)

Por aquí he visto mucha fórmula interesante, pero en la práctica he encontrado un problema, cuando he ido a comprar tienen dos o tres modelos y no tienen ni idea si es de ferroxube, ferrita vulgaris o polvo de hierro. Ni códigos de colores ni leches. Al final no tienes ni un dato de lo que puedes traerte. Pero bueno, al final tienes la salida de prueba y error con todos las ferritas que te puedas encontrar y usando un medidor. Por cierto, ¿las bobinas antiparasitarias de los cables USB de que están hechas?


Y ya puestos, ¿porqué usar un carrete y no un torode?

Pego un circuito con un funcionamiento muy parecido al primero y que ahora se ve mucho.  No recomiendo a nadie que lo monte. Es un pic el integrado y a los de la revista se olvidaron poner el código.

¿El diodo a la salida para qué vale?. Yo imagino que al bloquearse el transistor la bobina eleva su tensión hasta superar la tensión de conducción directa de los diodos hasta descargarse por ellos.

¿Podría elevarse la tensión en exceso para los diodos de alguna manera?


----------



## mcrven (Abr 18, 2009)

Randy dijo:
			
		

> que tal, yo tambien quiero una inductancia de 220uH,
> 
> y estoy usando una formula que viene en el Boylestad.
> 
> ...



Puse en negrita tu pregunta.

Larespuesta es simple: "Cómpra el inductor en una tienda de componentes. Es del tamaño de una rsistencia de medio vatio."

Más fácil que eso, no creo.

Saludos:


----------



## borrero22 (Jun 18, 2009)

Buenas es que tengo una duda urgente quiero saber de donde sale el parametro le de los nucleos tipo E


----------



## luisvc91 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hola.

Si quiero diseñar una bobina de 400uH, pero que aguante hasta 5A, basta solo con coger el cable esmaltado propio para esa corriente? o influye la superficie del nucleo para el efecto joule??


Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> Hola.
> Si quiero diseñar una bobina de 400uH, pero que aguante hasta 5A, basta solo con coger el cable esmaltado propio para esa corriente? o influye la superficie del nucleo para el efecto joule??
> Saludos


A mayor superficie siempre vas a tener mayor capacidad de disipación. 
O sea, si dos bobinados tienen  la misma resistencia, aquel que presente una mayor superficie exterior tendrá mejor capacidad de disipación.

Por supuesto que no es el único detalle a tener en cuenta a la hora de diseñar la inductancia. Tenés que elegir el núcleo apropiado, tanto por la permeabilidad como por las pérdidas y ver que *no se te sature con 5A*.
Si la frecuencia es alta, tener en cuenta el efecto skin.


----------



## luisvc91 (Feb 15, 2012)

hola Eduarod.

Gracias por tus respuestas. Te voy a preguntar algo mas, pues en lo que se refiere a inductores estoy un poco pegado.

La cosa es que la bobina de 400uH la uso como filtro para una fuente (esta en el post de fuente de alimentacion de 5 a 7A), con ella intento quitar el posible rizado que me de la fuente.
Entonces, mi fuente la limito a 5A, por tanto la bobina esta puesto en serie y la corriente maxima que pasaria por ella son 5A.

Ahora, me comentas diferentes aspectos a tener en cuenta para su diseño: superficie de disipasion, permeabilidad por perdidas, saturacion a 5A......

Bueno, por partes, superficie de dispacion, hay alguna regla especifica? o el toroide (o su defecto barra de ferrita) mas grande que encuentre?

Permeabilidad por perdidas (supongo que la µ).... ???

y por ultimo, saturacion a 5A....??


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 15, 2012)

luisvc91 dijo:


> ...La cosa es que la bobina de 400uH la uso como filtro para una fuente (esta en el post de fuente de alimentacion de 5 a 7A), con ella intento quitar el posible rizado que me de la fuente.


Con 400uH no vas a disminuir gran cosa un ripple de 100Hz.
Ademas en el circuito que mencionás no es esa la función. Ahí tenes una salida regulada y la función es eliminar/atenuar posibles oscilaciones por variciones bruscas de la carga.



> Entonces, mi fuente la limito a 5A, por tanto la bobina esta puesto en serie y la corriente maxima que pasaria por ella son 5A.
> Ahora, me comentas diferentes aspectos a tener en cuenta para su diseño: superficie de disipasion, permeabilidad por perdidas, saturacion a 5A......
> 
> Bueno, por partes, superficie de dispacion, hay alguna regla especifica? o el toroide (o su defecto barra de ferrita) mas grande que encuentre?


No tiene mucha ciencia, formas 'óptimas' en disipación son aquellas donde el espesor del bobinado tienen un espesor mínimo y formas 'óptimas' magnéticamente son aquellas donde el circuito magnético es lo más corto posible y el bobinado óptimo es aquél con valores razonables para las dos.
Como no podía ser de otra manera, para esas formas vienen las chapas y carretes comerciales  
El toroide es mejor todavía en estos dos aspectos, pero si son muchas vueltas te podés llegar a volver loco bobinando.

El tamaño del trafo no puede ser muy chico por dos razones:
- Se va a saturar el núcleo.
- No va a entrar el bobinado.

Uno grande?  Pero no te salvás de hacer unos cálculos para ver a partir de cuanto es 'grande'.




> Permeabilidad por perdidas (supongo que la µ).... ???


Dije 'tanto por la permeabilidad como por las pérdidas', que no es lo mismo. 
La permeabilidad del núcleo es la propiedad que hace que un sobre núcleo hierro necesites menos vueltas que sobre uno de ferrite y este menos que un núcleo de aire. Y las pérdidas me refiero a las pérdidas por histéresis y corrientes parásitas, que dependen fuertemente de la frecuencia.  --> Según a la frecuancia que trabajes es el núcleo que vas a tener que usar.



> y por ultimo, saturacion a 5A....??


No te pienso a escribir "El libro gordo de Petete", buscá con Google "curvas de magnetización"


----------



## nerdvio (Dic 14, 2012)

Hola foreros electrónicos. Pues hoy nada más quisiera corroborar o desmentir si es posible o, mejor dicho, "correcto" medir inductancias de la siguiente manera:



Tengo uno de esos multímetros digitales (DMM) de bajo costo que miden corriente AC, capacitancia, frecuencias, etc. y otro más de aquellos Steren del más barato. Entonces se me ocurrió que podría medir la corriente RMS así como el Voltaje que hay en la inductancia. Con base en estas mediciones y aplicando ley de Ohm R = V / I lo sustituí por la reactancia inductiva que aparece a una frecuencia de 60 Hz. o sea:



Quizá sea válido, o quizá no. Sucede que por ahí dicen que esos multímetros no dan valores RMS reales y quiza eso influya en la medición además tampoco sé si esto sea válido para frecuencias superiores (aparte de la reactancia inductiva, por supuesto). O por ejemplo si sería válido para cualquier tipo de inductor o bobina.

O sea: medir voltaje y corriente alternos RMS, calcular la Resistencia, sustituir por la Reactancia y aplicar la fórmula para Obtener 'L' o sea la inductancia en Henrys.

O ¿será que estoy tratando de preguntar como hacer papas fritas?


----------



## nerdvio (Ene 1, 2013)

Bueno en mi post anterior intenté mostrar como se podría saber la inductancia en Henrys de alguna bobina desconocida, por ejemplo las que diseñamos experimentalmente con alambre enrollado, etc. Todavía tengo la duda de ese método solo me gustaría dar un poco más de información, por ejemplo:

√   ¡Cuidado con los TRANSITORIOS! Cuando menos te podrían quemar el fusible del multímetro con el que mides la corriente. Estos ocurren cuando "las condiciones iniciales son de cero", o sea, cuando tienes tu circuito desconectado y lo enciendes o bien al momento de apagarlo.

√   Por otro lado creo que NO influye si tu multímetro no da valores RMS reales SIEMPRE Y CUANDO LA SEÑAL SEA SENOIDAL. Si es de otro tipo, como triangular, cuadrada, etc. entonces ahí si dará valores incorrectos.


----------



## nerdvio (Ene 21, 2013)

Una de las preguntas en este tema es ¿Como medir las inductancias? Yo puse una forma de medir en mi penultimo post en este tema pero me he fijado que:

*NO ES NECESARIO MEDIR LA CORRIENTE.* Al ser un simple circuito serie la corriente es la misma en ambos elementos: resistor y bobina. Entonces la corriente se obtiene midiendo el voltaje en el resistor y dividirlo entre el valor de la resistencia del mismo. Una vez obtenida la corriente (que es la misma para la bobina) se debe medir el voltaje en la bobina y dividir entre la corriente para obtener el valor de su resistencia equivalente de corriente continua asi obtenemos XL (reactancia inductiva). Debemos hacer calculos con valores RMS.

basta despejar L de la formula para la reactancia inductiva para saber cuánto mide nuestro inductor en Henrys.

Del circuito mencionado concluimos que ¡Es eficiente para saber la inductancia! *solo debemos tener cuidado con la corriente que soportará nuestra bobina,* ya que si el calibre del alambre para bobinado es muy finito, podriamos quemar la bobina. Por cierto, es necesario un *voltimetro de buena precisión
* debido a que el voltaje que cae sobre la bobina puede ser muy pequeño.

Haciendo calculos inecesarios solo quiero mencionar que la fase del circuito varia ya sea con el valor de L, de R o de la frecuencia.

angulo phi = arcTan( w*L / R ). El voltaje de salida es una senoidal desplazada un angulo phi, donde w = 2*pi*f.

Por supuesto, todo esto es suponiendo que usas un trafo (60 Hz). Si usas un generador de funciones es mejor utilizar una frecuencia un poco más elevada con una señal senoidal sobre todo para evitar los voltajes pequeños en bobinas de baja inductancia.


----------

